# Score! Salad Shooter on Amazon



## snappyllama (Jun 11, 2015)

Everyone else here seems to have amazing thrift store finds while I'm stuck with overpriced, picked-through, dirty junk.  Denver's thrift stores are terrible compared to Houston or Portland...

I actually got something for a good price off of Amazon! Salad Shooter for under $14 with free prime shipping in a slightly damaged box (just a little wrinkled) and is completely new.

So much better than the last thrift store "find" I found for a dirty salad shooter that was $12 and missing pieces...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006IV0R/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I can finally get to converting some unloved batches into something more pleasant without aggravating my carpal tunnel symptoms.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 11, 2015)

Darn you, snappy.  I have been thinking of getting one of these for making soap confetti (and maybe it will make me eat more salads!) the do-over soaps are starting to pile.  Half price and free quick shipping (with Prime) is too good to pass up.  This makes me think we should have a "recommended buy" section on this board.  I have gotten great recommendations from people on this board, but it is pretty random.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice find, snappyllama! I might actually get to rebatching some of the gazillions of bars of not-quite-right soaps if I didn't have to grate by hand. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh, thats the one I have  I will say it works but I don't get a super fine shred, just little curly pieces but I mainly use it for making my laundry soap. It is a little on the loud side and if you have a lot of soap to shred it takes a good amount of time. But, for the price you can't really beat it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 11, 2015)

omigosh thanks! I been looking for one!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jun 11, 2015)

lpstephy85 said:


> Oh, thats the one I have  I will say it works but I don't get a super fine shred, just little curly pieces but I mainly use it for making my laundry soap. It is a little on the loud side and if you have a lot of soap to shred it takes a good amount of time. But, for the price you can't really beat it.



Hey, a little trick I found is to run the curls through a second time.  You do get significantly smaller pieces and obviously, the older the soap is, the easier it is to shred.  Hope that helps!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 11, 2015)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Hey, a little trick I found is to run the curls through a second time.  You do get significantly smaller pieces and obviously, the older the soap is, the easier it is to shred.  Hope that helps!



Nice trick! I'll give that a try.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 11, 2015)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Hey, a little trick I found is to run the curls through a second time.  You do get significantly smaller pieces and obviously, the older the soap is, the easier it is to shred.  Hope that helps!



I've thought of that but I honestly once done with shredding the first time, I really didn't feel like going back through another round


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Just tried my salad shooter, it is awesome!  A bit loud, and probably too small for someone who sells, but really easy and great compared to a grater, especially for someone who often grates their fingers when using one of those.  It's true, the shreds are not that fine - at least on the pre-set thingie, have not figure out how to use all of them yet, but maybe this is the smallest anyway - but I think they will be fine for my purposes, and you can't beat the value.


----------



## boyago (Jun 14, 2015)

I was thrift scrounging for two years after having seen them there very frequently and then as soon as I wanted one for soap they disappeared.  I think the week after I finally found mine ($7) the same store had two at $5 a piece.  I should have grabbed those too to gift or something but I don't know allot of soapers IRL


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

I always diligently scrounge for soapy stuff at thrift stores and never find it, I hate you guys who find all this great stuff  in them.  Just as a group, I like you individually, Boyago   You are the one who convinced me to put aloe juice in every batch, I love me some aloe.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 14, 2015)

So far I have used mine for:
grated colby jack cheese for enchiladas
grated softer mexican cheese for breakfast burritos
grated carrot

Works a peach, I might invest in the finer shredding cone some day (if you look in the booklet that came with it they are quite reasonable).

Ill try it for soap soon I promise


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

What are you thinking, Seawolfe, a salad shredder for actual food?  Crazy   I just realized that a finer confetti grate (for soap that is) might not be possible, as they are made *for* food, probably most people don't want super fine shreds of soggy vegetables in their salads.  

Seawolfe, are you back in town most weekends now?  Going to pm some of the other Socal types to see if they want to meet up and swap/pick up freebies, but forget who they all are now.  Carolyn, you and and anyone else who is close to LA and wants to check in pm me.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Jun 18, 2015)

I just happened on 2 salad shooters at my local salvation army for $5 each yesterday.  One was a standard plug-in model, the other a cordless one with a plug in battery pack. Both were slightly used with all pieces.  I opted for the corded one since i have no idea of how long the battery would last or if it would even charge anymore for the cordless one.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 1, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Everyone else here seems to have amazing thrift store finds while I'm stuck with overpriced, picked-through, dirty junk.  Denver's thrift stores are terrible compared to Houston or Portland...



I feel your pain!! I used to make special trips up to Denver just to go to antique shops but quickly learned that what they had in Denver was no better than what we have in the Springs. In fact, I've found more at my local stores here than in the city. 

If you ever want to come down for some coffee and browse some of the shops downtown one weekend let me know though!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 1, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> I feel your pain!! I used to make special trips up to Denver just to go to antique shops but quickly learned that what they had in Denver was no better than what we have in the Springs. In fact, I've found more at my local stores here than in the city.
> 
> If you ever want to come down for some coffee and browse some of the shops downtown one weekend let me know though!



We should do that!  I'm in the middle of a major home renovation which feels like it may never been done, but I'll give you pm when I can slip away... hopefully before it snows again, LOL.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok I finally got to grating up all my 100% 0%SF CO soap. Some lunatic made them with a water discount and poured them into cavity molds so that they would be SURE to grate her knuckles on a box grater. You could pound nails with them... 

And it worked a treat! 8 cups of soap grated up in no time at all. The shreds were a little bigger than normal - but Id saved so much time I didnt mind stuffing them in the food processor with the borax and washing soda, so now I have perfectly fine laundry powder


----------

